# VANCOUVER: CL Listing For 132 Rabbits :(



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2007)

132 bunny rabbits
[line]
Reply to: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Date: 2007-06-24, 6:26PM PDT


it's true, rabbits multiply faster than anyone could think. i started off with 4 of them one year ago and they have multipled now to 132. i need to downsize back to 4 becuz things are getting out of control. they're eating me out of money and home!!! so if anyone wants one or two or three...contact me asap. there are different ages ranging from couple weeks to one year old, assorted colors of everything, loppy ears and normal ears etc. they must be gone by next wednesday or my husband will "accidentally" leave the door open. 
Yvonne 

* mean replies will not be read so pls don't waste your time
also keep checking back. next week i will have about 60 guinea pigs up for grabs too 




Location: west vancouver 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Spring (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh.. This is sick..

I'll ask mom tomorrow and see what she says about this. 

Why are people such morons.. :grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2007)

:shock:Oh man.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 25, 2007)

Maybe we could entice this person to this forum. She might find people here to take her bunnies, but also could be educated on how to control the amount of bunnies you have, i.e. what to do with the four she wants to keep.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2007)

She's received an invite. 

Hopefully people here will keep their eye on the ball -- the ball being the rabbits -- and not waste energy lambasting this person.


sas


----------



## Flashy (Jun 25, 2007)

Indeed, if she comes, then the best way to help her is to educate her, not alienate her.

And if she does come, it might be best to 'lose' this post, so that she can start a fresh


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2007)

What kind of bunnies are they?

My son is in Vancouver, but will be leaving for home (Edmonton) tonight.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes! Pebbles needs a friend and Stan needs another bunny! Who's going to help me with the peer pressure?:biggrin2:

I hope the owner does come here. Maybe we can help her get the ones she wants to keep spayed/neutered, and make sure the others are separated by gender.


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 25, 2007)

This person posted an update 


> 132 bunny rabbits - OP
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: see below
> ...


----------



## Flashy (Jun 25, 2007)

That's really sad. Yes, she had a problem that got out of hand, but she was trying her best to solve it. Possibly too late, but she was trying.

I hope she does come here anyway. I just feel sorry for the whole lot of them, people and bunnies


----------



## Spring (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh gosh..

Has anyone gotten any replies or in any contact with this person? Could it be a false ad and someone wanting a reaction from people? I talked with mom about it, and she doesn't think it's legitimate.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2007)

another post... 


RE: 132 Rabbits - I Saved Two!


[line]


Reply to: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Date: 2007-06-25, 2:37PM PDT


Since everyone is so curious and wondering about the situation of this, I just wanted to let everyone know that I just came back from adopting two very sweet rabbits from this lady. She lives in a very huge house and all the rabbits are very very well taken care of, if I can say so myself. They have lots and lots of hay to munch on. The whole backyard has been turned into a rabbit playground from them to play in and all the cages are kept inside only - spic and span. To top it off, all of them are well socialized and ran to the front of their cages to greet us [as a bonus, their fur is so shiny and smooth]. 

So for those of you are giving grief to this lady, please back off. I assure you that the situation is not as bad as you guys make it to be. She showed me some of the nasty emails some people have left her and although I can say that I felt the same way when I first read her posts, I no longer feel that way. You only need to see the rabbits, their set-ups, and their huge play rooms to know that this couple loves them dearly. More than three quarters of their huge house is devoted to the rabbits! I cannot say what she plans on doing with the rest as I have no clue myself, although she mentioned she would rather take care of 'things' herself than give her rabbits out to people who are leaving her hate mail but want some at the same time. 

For those of you who reported it to the SPCA, shame on you! The matter was promptly taken care of and even the inspector said that the rabbits are in *great* hands. If you're not sure of how the conditions are and only reading about it, it'd help to at least know more before filing such reports. 

Many rabbits *had* the chance to find good homes but much thanks to all the haters, the lady said she will not be giving out anymore.[/b]


----------



## Spring (Jun 25, 2007)

That was on craigslist too? 

I'm starting to think that this is more and more of an attention seekingad wanting to stir up peoples emotions. I'm going to email her tonight to see if Imight be able to come and check out her rabbits..

I get the feeling this is someone playinga sick little game, but I'm going to see if she'll reply to my email inquiring about them..


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 25, 2007)

Something definitely seems a little fishy about this. For the sake of the rabbits I hope it is.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2007)

No, I think it's real.She lives in West Vancouver, the 'big house' part fits. And it's really easy to get up to 132 rabbits. 

I'd probably end up with a bunch myself, and if I wasn't so acutely aware of the shelter situation, Ibe thinking it was pretty funny if I did. 

This poor lady just didn't know what she was in for. I didn't doubt they were loved and well-cared for, but unfortunately the rescue mindset vilifies anybody who every even breeds one rabbit, so she was doomed from the get-go. And in Vancouver, they seem to relish abusing people like her. 

That said,I don't thinkthe original poster realized that for every rabbit she wanted to give away, there was an equal number ofpotential homes being elimated for the bunnies who ARE in dire straights.Yes, she has132 well-cared for rabbits, but if she gives away 130 of them, it still meansthat 130 rabbits elsewhere will NOT get that care. Potential homes are scarce. So it unfortunately can easily mean chain-reactionabuse, by default. 

I just hope she's decided to keep them all-- and gets them spayed andneutered. 



sas


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 25, 2007)

What I can't understand is sympathy for someone who lets breeding get out of control so badly. After the first few litters, most people would understand that rabbit mating = rabbit babies.

I also can not see how they are being so well looked after unless the owner has a large team of people to help her, and she stays home all day and doesn't go out etc. Even if they were caged so that there were 80 cages for all the bunnies, even trying to spend 20 minutes per cage per day would be impossible as there are not enough hours in a day for that, for one person! And if it was only half the cages one day and half the next, that's still all a normal persons waking houses just spent on the time per cage to check food and water, change litter and give each bunny a pat on the head. Housing must not be that large to fit into a house either - sorry but unless you have a mansion or the only furniture in your house is a bed and a tv, I don't see how each bunny could have a roomy cage and you could still have room for all your household goods.

It's fair enough to admit you've had enough, that it's all gone horribly wrong and you can't cope any longer, but I offer no sympathy to anyone except the rabbits here.


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Jun 25, 2007)

This is terrible! I do feel bad for this person, but she really did wait too long to seek help. Those poor bunnies! I wonder what she did with all the guinea pigs. I was upset to see the number of bunnies, but getting that many gps is more difficult as they have smaller litters less often. It is a horrible situation for all involved. I hope she didn't set them free, I hope even more that this was just some jerk trying to rile people though. 

I'm no where near that area, but I hope that anyone who is can help those poor critters!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think people realize how easy it is to get to 132. 

She had four rabbits, they probably only had one litter, and then not knowing she had to separate them before the female gave birth, poof! The girls arepregnant again the same day. 

So two litters each, eight per litter, there's 32 rabbits. She probably got the adults fixed at that point. 

Then,not knowing the babies are old enough to breed at 12 or 14 weeks (or whatever it is),she hasfivefemales in each litter each having eight more.There'sanother 80. 

Throw in a couple of 'escapees' and'accidents,' after all this --and this can be not much more than a one generation mistake. 

Is she irresponsible? TOTALLY!! Is there any point in sending her hate mail? NO. 

Yes, my sympathies lie totally withthe rabbits and the rabbits those rabbits are displacing and reproducing down the line.

Asfaras sympathizing with the owner, not a chance -- however that s not to say I don't understand it. 

But the bottom line is thatithonestly doesn't matter, at least not until the rabbits are dealt with. THEN broadcast that she's irresponsible.

sas


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 26, 2007)

Fair enough, I think the estimate of 8 per litter is twice as high as what I'd guess (seeing as some babies don't make it sometimes, and not all litters are that huge). We here are all rabbit people so we can see how it could happen from the 'laws of nature' point of view.

There is nothing I can do to help the rabbits, and I'm certainly not emailing her or trying broadcast hatred of people who have bred rabbits at all. I would have not even even replied to a thread like usually except that the email or reply to the advert of the person who bought two seemed bogus.

It's just sad that this all happened. I can't even begin to imagine what the limited gene pool has done, to 128 offspring from 4 bunnies all mating with eachother.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 26, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> Fair enough, I think the estimate of 8 per litter is twice as high as what I'd guess (seeing as some babies don't make it sometimes, and not all litters are that huge).


This seems to be true if you're a breeder, but for some reason, rescued mix breeds seem to have a dozen. I checked the local rescue stories, and eight, 10 and even 12 seem common. I did a quick average, and came up with eight. 

sas


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 26, 2007)

Any updates on this? Any one hear back from the people?


----------



## Spring (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't heard anything back from the first email I sent to her first ad or the person who adopted the two rabbits. 

:?


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 3, 2007)

minilops wrote:


> I also can not see how they are being so well looked after unless the owner has a large team of people to help her, and she stays home all day and doesn't go out etc. Even if they were caged so that there were 80 cages for all the bunnies, even trying to spend 20 minutes per cage per day would be impossible as there are not enough hours in a day for that, for one person! And if it was only half the cages one day and half the next, that's still all a normal persons waking houses just spent on the time per cage to check food and water, change litter and give each bunny a pat on the head. Housing must not be that large to fit into a house either - sorry but unless you have a mansion or the only furniture in your house is a bed and a tv, I don't see how each bunny could have a roomy cage and you could still have room for all your household goods.



I have to say, I agree with this. I mean, I have less than 30, and I feel like all I do is clean cages. Plus the whole space issue, how could this be possible? I don't know, something about this sounds fishy to me. Has anyone had any actual contact with this person? 

BTW, Pipp, I know what you mean about rescues having more babies. When I got Charity, she had been bred by her previous owners, and despite her condition, she had eleven babies.


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2007)

Nope, I haven't heard back from the original poster, or the one saying that she rescued two.


----------

